# How much birds can i keep?



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, i have a 9 ft by 7 ft loft and 28 birds. Is that enough space for them?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

first-9x7 = 63 squqra foot-divided by 2 sq.ft per bird =31 birds MAX.-how about 2 cubic ft per bird--you did not give the height. do you have room for 1 & 1/2 perch per bird? 28 + 14 =42 perches.
What about Nest Boxes?? There is no CUT & DRYED number of birds you have room for.
Be careful with number of birds--you may be asking for problems.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

sky tx said:


> first-9x7 = 63 squqra foot-divided by 2 sq.ft per bird =31 birds MAX.-how about 2 cubic ft per bird--you did not give the height. do you have room for 1 & 1/2 perch per bird? 28 + 14 =42 perches.
> What about Nest Boxes?? There is no CUT & DRYED number of birds you have room for.
> Be careful with number of birds--you may be asking for problems.


My roof is slanted the lowest height is 6 ft and the highest is 6.5 ft. 
i have 12 nest boxes, and only 5 are taken, the rest are never used by birds.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe another member will be able to help you more than me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vladik said:


> My roof is slanted the lowest height is 6 ft and the highest is 6.5 ft.
> i have 12 nest boxes, and only 5 are taken, the rest are never used by birds.


and what else do you need to know..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

So 5 pair plus their young=20 birds--sounds like you have all the birds you have room for. Your 28 + one round=38 birds.
You need to get a handful of Dummy eggs----QUICK
BUT again --Just my opinion.--Which is WRONG most times.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

sky tx said:


> So 5 pair plus their young=20 birds--sounds like you have all the birds you have room for. Your 28 + one round=38 birds.
> You need to get a handful of Dummy eggs----QUICK
> BUT again --Just my opinion.--Which is WRONG most times.


I decided that im gonna be giving some birds way. To make more room for the up coming pairs.


----------

